# Harvest Baked Apples



## crewsk (Sep 24, 2004)

I got this one from a Kraft Food & Family magazine. I did not use the brands they promoted & they were great. I also just used a full fat sharp cheddar cheese instead of the reduce fat stuff.

Harvest Baked Apples

Prep Time: 10 min
Total Time: 45 min
Makes: 8 servings, 1 apple each

8 medium baking apples  
1 cup apple or orange juice  
1/4 cup firmly packed brown sugar  
1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon  
1 cup (4 oz.) shredded CRACKER BARREL 2% Milk Reduced Fat Sharp Cheddar Cheese  
1/4 cup raisins  
1/4 cup PLANTERS Chopped Pecans, toasted  

PREHEAT oven to 350°F. Remove cores from apples to within 1/2 inch of bottoms of apples; pierce the skins with a sharp knife. Place apples in shallow baking dish.  
COMBINE juice, sugar and cinnamon; pour over apples.  
BAKE 30 to 35 min. or until apples are tender, basting occasionally with the juice mixture. Remove apples from oven. Combine cheese, raisins and pecans; spoon evenly into centers of apples. Let stand 1 min.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 24, 2004)

oh yes oh yes oh yes oh yes


----------



## crewsk (Sep 24, 2004)

That's what my hubby said when he finished his second one!


----------

